# A little Glock humor...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Enjoy...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's got to be a classic. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

that must be a .40 cal glock.

:anim_lol:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

LMAO-----and I'm a Glock guy! Glock on, and God save the world. Sorry if I've offended anyone with my religious intonations.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

:mrgreen:

That's pretty funny!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> That's pretty funny!


Does anyone else notice the correlation of Mike changing guns from a Glock to a Kel-Tec and his developing a sense of humor? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You pretty much _have_ to maintain a sense of humor if you carry a trailer park special like a KelTec.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

LMAO

great video
and i am sure that Mike will someday get a Ruger LCP

but don't laugh at anyone getting a 3AT or an LCP - I think everyone should own one.
They are just to sensible not to have in a front pocket.
if you remember your history, there was a time when all Gentlemen had a pocket pistol on their person.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

hideit said:


> and i am sure that Mike will someday get a Ruger LCP.


I quit carrying .380s when I got my PF9. Once again, KelTec is ahead of Ruger.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Glockamania;*
I tried to reply to your PM, but your message box is full and won't accept any more.


Glockamania® said:


> ...Hey, what part of WA are you at? I'm taking a trip over there this year and wondering about good ranges and shops...


In answer to your question about NW Washington:
We live on a small island in the north end of Puget Sound, almost in Canada. We have no good shooting ranges, so we use private land owned by friends. There is only one FFL here.
There are two gun shops on the nearby mainland, and a Cabela's-style, omnibus shooting-sports store. None of them is worth recommending, really.
The decent ranges are all either in the Seattle area, or eastward of that in the mountains. None is convenient to us.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You pretty much _have_ to maintain a sense of humor if you carry a trailer park special like a KelTec.


My "trailer park special" has a stainless slide, laser sights, Houge wrap-grips...

Like parking a Cadi with 24's outside yer trailer... (24" rims, for you seasoned citizens)...

JW


----------



## duckdon (Jun 13, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Like parking a Cadi with 24's outside yer trailer... (24" rims, for you seasoned citizens)...
> 
> JW


Oh my god I am seasoned!!!

#starting sarcasm
<sarcasm>

As to the glock pic, I thought that was how all firearms worked.....
#ending sarcasm
</sarcasm>


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> My "trailer park special" has a stainless slide, laser sights, Houge wrap-grips...
> 
> Like parking a Cadi with 24's outside yer trailer... (24" rims, for you seasoned citizens)...
> 
> JW


I here scrap prices are up.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

heh...seasoned..


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You pretty much _have_ to maintain a sense of humor if you carry a trailer park special like a KelTec.


:anim_lol:


----------

